# Only one gun at a time????



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, I finally made connections to a certified instructor in Las Cruces and took the renewal class.  I found that from now on I can only carry one concealed weapon at a time. :smt022 

What kind of bull is this??? Does carrying a primary and a back-up make me a dangerous person who forgets all the law training I have received over the years? Does it make my canine teeth grow longer and fur to grow on the back of my hands? Do I become a crazed killer just because I have an extra fire arm available?  

The answer to all the questions is obviously: NO! :smt011 

Next thing we know, they'll be saying we can only carry 1 (ONE) spare magazine at a time! :smt076 

Some legislators must have absolutely no common sense! What our government needs dearly is a legislator with COMMON SENSE!
:smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

OMSBH44 said:


> Well, I finally made connections to a certified instructor in Las Cruces and took the renewal class.
> 
> Some legislators must have absolutely no common sense! What our government needs dearly is a legislator with COMMON SENSE!
> :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026


Did the link I posted help?

You have the power of the vote. Get involved and fire the ones that do stupid stuff.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

I should have said thanks, but I already had the list from the DPS. The problem was that I had only met one of the instructors on the list. I was unable to get in touch with him. I thought maybe someone might have a recommendation based on personal knowledge.

Since no one here did, I asked around at a couple of gun stores in Las Cruces made connections. 

I have already taken the renewal class and sent the necessary papers in to the DPS. The ball is in their court now! :mrgreen: 

L8'er, THP


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

No need to say thanks, I was just curious if any of the guys on the list could help you out.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> No need to say thanks, I was just curious if any of the guys on the list could help you out.


U are in El-Paso... U took the renewal class here in TX for a Texas permit? There is no limit to how many guns U can carry as far as I know - if there is, then it was passed since my last renewal.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Never heard of the one carry gun have to do some research on this one. hope the person that told you is wrong. have him to show you something in the handbook or other tx legal papers that states that law.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I think this is wrong - wewould have seen a lot of complaints online about this if it were true...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U are in El-Paso... U took the renewal class here in TX for a Texas permit? There is no limit to how many guns U can carry as far as I know - if there is, then it was passed since my last renewal.


Hmmmmmm, I didn't see that he was in El Paso. All I noticed is that he was asking about NM. In NM you can only carry 1 gun. Here you go...

10.8.2.16 TERMS AND CONDITIONS OF LICENSE:
A. Carrying only handguns listed on license. No person shall carry a concealed handgun of a different category or higher caliber than is indicated on the license issued to that person by the department. A licensee shall only carry one (1) concealed handgun at any given time.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Thank goodness mine is in TEXAS, looks like NM is a different story.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I didn't notice it was in the NM forum section until now -s orry. So, I guess maybe he is trying to get 1 for both states... Ok...


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*My New Mexico CCW license*

OK, to clarify.

I live in Santa Teresa, New Mexico. I work in El Paso, Texas. If fact, I have a Texas Real Estate license, so I could, if I wanted to, sell real estate anywhere in Texas.

Since I live in New Mexico, I must get a New Mexico Concealed Carry Weapons permit or license. Hence, it is called: CCW. The Texas version is called Concealed Handgun License. Hence, it is the Texas CHL.

Each state recognizes the others license, so I can carry concealed in Texas if I so choose. If you have a Texas CHL, you can carry concealed in New Mexico.

There are, however several differences in rules between the two states. Texas will allow a properly licensed individual to carry a firearm into an establishment that sells alcoholic beverages if the establishment does less than 51 percent of its business in that manner. New Mexico, on the other hand, completely disallows the carry of firearms into any establishment that sells alcoholic beverages in any amount in any form.

The upshot is that a licensed person in Texas could run into a convenience store for a gallon of milk, for example, while carrying and be legal. In New Mexico, you can not do that legally if the convenience store sells anything alcoholic for consumption. That means all convenience stores and all most all Wal Mart stores are off limits while you are carrying a weapon. Restaurants are also off limits if they serve beer or wine.

Another difference, the one which I was making a comment on, is that the New Mexico legislators don't want anyone legally carrying more than one handgun at a time. I am fully aware that it makes no difference how many guns you carry at a time in Texas.

Yet another difference is that in Texas, if you qualify with a semi-auto you can carry any semi-auto of any caliber. New Mexico, however has a caliber restriction. They just loosened the rules up a bit, so that now if you qualify with a semi-auto, you can carry a semi-auto of the same caliber or smaller. This means that if you qualify with a 9 mm, you are stuck with 9 mm or smaller.

Two years ago, I qualified with a .45 auto. That meant that I could only carry a .45 auto. I couldn't carry anything smaller, such as 9mm, and I couldn't carry a revolver, even if it was a .45 auto.

I have recently requalified, also using a .45 auto. When the papers get back to me from the NM DPS I will be able to carry any auto of .45 diameter or smaller. This will allow me to carry my PPK/S when I want to. Until the license comes to me in the mail, however, I can legally only carry a .45 semi in New Mexico.

I have a question for all you Texans that commented here. Since qualifying with a semi-auto in Texas allows a person to carry a semi-auto of ANY caliber, what would happen if a LEO pulled me over in Texas and I was carrying my .380 PPK/S? My license reads: .45 auto. Would a Texas LEO enforce a New Mexico law, or would the Texas law prevail?

Thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think U abide by the rules of the state U are in - so, NM permit abides by the Texas laws if in TX - So, it shouldn't matter.

Damn, the NM rules are terrible...


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I think U abide by the rules of the state U are in - so, NM permit abides by the Texas laws if in TX - So, it shouldn't matter.
> 
> Damn, the NM rules are terrible...


I was stopped once (for driving too fast) while carrying by a Texas DPS officer who was very, very polite. He didn't give me the ticket! 

As to the NM rules, I AGREE! Common sense seems to go out the window for all politicians.

I've attended both the New Mexico and Texas concealed handgun classes. Most of the rules are the same, except for the two biggest differences that I wrote about.

The rules about not carrying into schools and government buildings are about the same, for example.

Just be sure if you are a Texan that you don't go with you weapon into ANY establishment in New Mexico that sells alcohol meant for consumption. I don't know if there are any Luby's restaurants in New Mexico, but if there are, you can't carry your weapon there. Bummer! :smt022

I know you know what I am referring to.

L8'er, THP.


----------



## NMpops (Nov 24, 2009)

Unless the laws or case law has changed since I retired, selling alcohol for consumption means for immediate comsumption on the premisis so you can still buy your milk at the Kicks 66 or whatever. There are Luby's in NM but unless they have a clearly posted sign their corporate policy means nothing. Personally one gun at a time is enough for me, but the law is stupid. You can carry as many as you want in your car though.


----------

